# Deer blind windows...Where can I get some "W" channel?



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

I need to get some "W" channel or plexiglas window kits for a blind. Anybody know where to get them?


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

The only place I could find them was in San Antonio. The folks that make the Blynd. Email them at [email protected] He quoted a price of $6 each plus shipping and tax.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Try Dickinson Feed & Supply, they had a display at the Hunters Extravaganza with window kits. The guy told me he could make them any size we needed.


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

If you have access to a table saw, make your own.


----------



## Blown2run (Jun 22, 2006)

Home Depot sells pre-cut plexiglass in a variety of sizes. We just built two blinds and installed those using screen door trimming for sliding them in. Works pretty good.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blown2run said:


> Home Depot sells pre-cut plexiglass in a variety of sizes. We just built two blinds and installed those using screen door trimming for sliding them in. Works pretty good.


Bingo- I suggest getting a piece of 1x2 and attach the trimming to the 1" side of the 1x2. Once you've done this, attach one side to the blind and set the screws. With the other side in hand, put in place with plexiglass in the slots and make sure the glass moves freely and is non-binding. Have your screws already tapped into the 1x2 and when you're on the right spot, drive them home. This allows for easy adjustments later on due to warping, replacing glass, etc.


----------



## WTN (May 21, 2004)

http://www.dickinsonfeedandsupply.com/catalog.aspx?Merchant=dickinsonfeedsupply&DeptID=254112


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I never liked windows that slide side to side - seems like one of them is always in the way so I used a couple pieces of aluminum "C" channel from Home Depot and mounted them vertically. I attached a web strap to the bottom of the Plexiglas with a buckle mounted on the inside of the stand. When I want to open the window I release the buckle and ease the strap up which lowers the entire window. To close it I just pull the strap which raises the window and snap the buckle. Two end windows are 1' wide and the other two are 4' wide and it works great.


----------

